

Game of Thrones author George RR Martin: 'Why I still use DOS' - AndrewDucker
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-27407502

======
keithpeter
As computers become normal and not 'new' I imagine the range of ages of
machine/software we use will smear out. This chap might need an emulator soon,
or DrDos!

